# Kaspersky detecting "perfs.exe" every startup



## datacycle (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

I have Kaspersky Anti Virus installed on my system. Each time my system starts up, it detects and deletes c:\windows\system32\perfs.exe. Obviously this is a self-replicating malware. I've had trouble with "perfs.exe" or "perfmons" in the past, but I thought it was gone. I ran Kaspersky in safe mode, and it didn't find the "perfs.exe" file. I manually browsed for it, but to no avail. Any help an analysit could offer would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Please start here and follow the instructions.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

If you cannot complete any of the Steps, simply move on to the next one - remember to let the Analyst know about this when you post your logs.

*Do not post your logs back in this thread - follow the guidance in the above link!*

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

@kyrl - welcome to TSF.

I have removed your post as only trained and authorised staff are permitted to offer specific advice for cleaning a system.

Please see here

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...g-help/93034-please-read-who-helping-you.html


----------



## kyrl (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi i hope you guys can test my solution....so others can benifit from it..
thanx.....


----------

